# Mr. Flapper Episode - O'Malley's Beauty Shots



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This week, O'Malley shows off her good-lookin' wings and her love of 
nap time.

http://mrflapper.com/051118.htm


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The author is such a talented writer and photographer! These episodes are a real treat!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, just adorable  !

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Good to see you back in the norm, glad you are feeling better.

What fun these stories are!

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am so happy that you're better. Hope the hubby is doing well also.

O'Malley is terrific. I look forward to seeing his "show".

Maggie


----------

